# New Life



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

So, I am entering the dating game again. Divorce papers have been filed and divorce will be final next year. In the mean time, I need to get my confidence back and continue on being a better man.

A bit rusty now. Didn't have to do this for the last seven years, and thought I would never have to play this game again. But, now that I am back at doing this, I think that I am going to like it. Especially since I am not going to have any expectation from anyone this time.

Life is too short. Better live it now instead of wasting and crying over the past. The past is a sunk cost, let it sink.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

My only advice is to not get in a hurry to date, this is when your heart is the most vulnerable. Rebound relationships usually never last, and the feelings can get hurt more easily because you have not given yourself the chance to "heal" from your last relationship. I am going on two years being divorced, and my first year was the roughest. The second year was easier, but I still have residual effects.

Yes, life is too short, but so are meaningful relationships.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:iagree: Try and have some fun on your own instead of rushing in. There's TONS of threads here about dating, might want to check them out. 

Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I realize the perils of rushing in too soon. Nevertheless, I think I am going to like the Dark Side. :FIREdevil: :yay:


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree with the above posters. Give yourself some time to heal and enjoy life again. However, I also understand getting your confidence back. I went on a few dates not long after my divorce just to remember what it felt like to be an attractive woman. :smthumbup:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

life101 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I realize the perils of rushing in too soon. Nevertheless, I think I am going to like the Dark Side. :FIREdevil: :yay:


I do. Black is my favorite color.  But seriously, just have fun in general. Dating should be a side dish, not the main course.


----------

